# Spare Mazzer SJ Adjustment Rod?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi all

does anyone have a spare adjustment rod that they would like to sell on. New eBay purchase is sadly lacking in this department.

cheers

Nick


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Try Coffeechap he sells some


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm after one of them too...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try a bolt of the same size as an interim measure.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Try a bolt of the same size as an interim measure.


I just remembered that somewhere..... I seen someone drilling a hole up a nice piece of wood dowel, cutting the head of a bolt (that fits the SJ) and then shaping and staining the wood... Hmmm, project for tomorrow noon me thinks...

Mr O


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm sure I've seen someone wrapping black tape round a bolt and sawing the end of it. Can't find bolt size though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

M5:

http://www.screwfix.com/search?search=m5+bolts


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Jeebsy M5


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Perfect. I will raid the odds 'n' sods box in the shed and see what I have.

might even get fancy and bribe one of my mates to machine something out of stainless steel.

thanks all!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> Perfect. I will raid the odds 'n' sods box in the shed and see what I have.
> 
> might even get fancy and bribe one of my mates to machine something out of stainless steel.
> 
> thanks all!


If he can make two  I can replace the m5 I have


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

55mm SHCS from Mr Stig and a few layers of heatshrink.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Rdl81 said:


> If he can make two  I can replace the m5 I have


make that one for me too, willing to pay postage and labour costs..


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I used a very smart chrome "thing" off a kitchen tap - i had a spare and it happened to be the same thread.

Edit - found a photo:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If people want these I can knock up a batch of the same ones I have done before


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

yes please


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

That would be appreciated...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

CoffeeChap - do you need payment in advance for these?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Payment waiting here too..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will sort it when back from Italy tomorrow


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dave, will these fit the F5? If so can I get in on this please?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are getting one anyway!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Grazie mille


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> You are getting one anyway!


Ta, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## ppara (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you have any left? I need one too


----------



## lettu untung (Feb 19, 2015)

I seen someone drilling a hole up a nice piece of wood dowel


----------

